# For Guys Only



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 26, 2006)

Ok, this is in response to an innocent post by Constance (a lovely lady who posted that she was going to have a fun night with a freind who was cooking for her) by some of the women here on DC.  They planned a virtual women only get together at Constance's house.  And they left us men out.  Sure, force your way into men's clubs, crying unfair, sexual discrimination, .

Well I say we plan a virtual fishing trip with all the fixin's for a grand time away from our ahem, better halves.   We need fishing poles, huge tackle boxes filled with lures that will never touch water, a few good cast iron pieces to cook with, and all the fresh trout we can clean and eat.  Anybody with me?  When and where are we going to meet, and guys, let's make this a virtual guy's paradise.  You don't even have to bring a razor.  But please, bring soap and clean under-wear. 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## vagriller (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm a little worried that you are concerned with my underwear (we'll just sleep in different tents), but for the fish I will bring S & P, cornmeal, and shortening.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 26, 2006)

vagriller said:
			
		

> I'm a little worried that you are concerned with my underwear (we'll just sleep in different tents), but for the fish I will bring S & P, cornmeal, and shortening.


 
Just hoping everyone will practice reasonable hygiene, you know, clean socks, underwear, etc. I've been to some deer camps... "Nuff said about that.

And yes, I do prefer my own tent thank you.

In a virtual world campsite, do we need to worry about odors at all?  Hmmmm.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## vagriller (Jul 26, 2006)

I've found that mountain trout go for Mepps spinners. I'll bring a few size 0 and 1 red spinners.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 26, 2006)

Neah, I'm going to go see if I can go join the women. Call me a girly man, but some how company of "silly" women is more fun than fishing.


----------



## vagriller (Jul 26, 2006)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> Neah, I'm going to go see if I can go join the women. Call me a girly man, but some how company of "silly" women is more fun than fishing.



You're single aren't you.


----------



## vyapti (Jul 26, 2006)

vagriller said:
			
		

> You're single aren't you.


 
I just read an interesting quote:


> "I am" is reportedly the shortest sentence in the English
> language. Could it be that "I do" is the longest sentence?


 
I'm with vagriller.  I can think of a number of better excuses to waste time/drink beer.  Heck, I'd even put a Mariners game above fishing.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 26, 2006)

vagriller said:
			
		

> You're single aren't you.


 
maried with 5 kids


----------



## vagriller (Jul 26, 2006)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> maried with 5 kids



Yeah, I saw you mention your wife in the salsa thread. Sometimes its just good to get away with the guys.


----------



## mudbug (Jul 26, 2006)

so bring your battery-powered tv, vyapti.  I think Weed's key words were "away from our ahem better halves".  

I'm thoroughly in favor of Boys Night or Weekend Out.  Every species needs to bond with their own kind on occasion.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 26, 2006)

vagriller said:
			
		

> Yeah, I saw you mention your wife in the salsa thread. Sometimes its just good to get away with the guys.


 
It is, but fishing is not my thing. If it was some cigar smoking and shmusing I am all for it. (wink) (we need a wink here!)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 26, 2006)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> It is, but fishing is not my thing. If it was some cigar smoking and shmusing I am all for it. (wink) (we need a wink here!)


 
CharlieD, you can shmooz and smoke all the cigars you want, while those of us that like to wet a line will do just that.  And if you can manage it, bring out a pool table for all of us, and a portable generator to power the light above it, and of course a good tarp to protect us from any weather.

The idea is to get away from work, adn any other pressure that we have to carry on a daily basis.  But if you want to stay with the women, well, I won't hold you back.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## wasabi (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi manly men.............did you see the movie Deliverance?


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 26, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> And if you can manage it, bring out a pool table for all of us, and a portable generator to power the light above it, and of course a good tarp to protect us from any weather.


 
Sounds like you all need a hotel with a bar, by a fishing hole.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 27, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> Sounds like you all need a hotel with a bar, by a fishing hole.


 Wasabi, that's he-man women haters. And Half Baked, I have never liked bars. All anybody does in a bar is get drunk. I am way to active to let alcohol slow me down.

But I'll take a cliff, a cable, and a slide for life into a good swimmin' hole, to go along with the fishing of course. And it would be cool to have a good virtual dirt bike and some awe inspiring trails too.

Any of you real men up for skiing on iced roads wearing hard-soled shoes, towed by the best driver of course (and I don't know any of your driving skills so we'll have to figure that one out). After all, this is a virtual world. We can do anything we want. And me, I want my 22 year-old body back for this outing, of course with my current knowledge and a perfect memory. And with that 22 year-old body, and the things I've learned over the years, let's just say that you women better watch out. Cause in the words of one mask wearer, in this virtual world, I'm ssssmokin'.  Why, I can even use improper English.

Hey CharlieD.  Where's them steaks?

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 27, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> so bring your battery-powered tv, vyapti. I think Weed's key words were "away from our ahem better halves".
> 
> *I'm thoroughly in favor of Boys Night or Weekend Out. Every species needs to bond with their own kind on occasion.*




*Plus we women get a break............ .   thats for not inviting me  *


----------



## vyapti (Jul 27, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> [/b]
> 
> *Plus we women get a break............ .  thats for not inviting me  *


You'll just have to make sure we change your oil and take out the trash before we go


----------



## buckytom (Jul 27, 2006)

umm, when are all of the women gonna leave so we can have some peace and quiet around here (save the occasional gastrointestinal instrumental?)

gw, chuck me a cold one.


----------



## wasabi (Jul 27, 2006)

I can catch a hint...........leaving now.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 27, 2006)

oh, wait, wasabi, i didn't say chicks in bikinis had to leave, just the ones talking too much...


----------



## jkath (Jul 27, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> oh, wait, wasabi, i didn't say chicks in bikinis had to leave, just the ones talking too much...


 Note left on the counter:
"I have my bikini, I love to fish and I am remaining silent"
---jkath


----------



## wasabi (Jul 27, 2006)

*Moi, in a bikini?*


----------



## vyapti (Jul 27, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> I am remaining silent"
> ---jkath


I'll believe it when I see it!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 27, 2006)

shut up vyapti, she's the only one here in a bikini...

besides gw's speedo (aka ballsuit...)


----------



## wasabi (Jul 27, 2006)

Can I stay? This is going to be fun!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 27, 2006)

Move over a little on that log Wasabi--This should be good!

 Barbarian (using my manly sounding email name so I will go un-noticed, lol--you wouldn't believe how many "male enhancement" emails I get with that email name!)


----------



## vyapti (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey, this is alot better than fishing.  You're right, buckytom, I'll put up with alot from a woman when she's clad in the proper attire.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 27, 2006)

well, i think we need to lower the oxygen level in here, below what a woman can survive. being smaller creatures that breathe rapidly (mostly during constant, droning conversation), they need more oxygen than men.
vyapti, pull my finger...


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jul 27, 2006)

Fishing hole and a bar? Sounds like the place on the lake up north! 10,000 acres of lake, and a bar a short walk/stumble/stagger from the cottage!!

I think I'll pass though, I heard something about a guy in a speedo, so I'm out of here! Not to mention BT is already starting with the pull my finger routine!  

John


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 27, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> shut up vyapti, she's the only one here in a bikini...
> 
> besides gw's speedo (aka ballsuit...)


 
Ha!  No one wants to see me in a speedo.  That's just wrong.  Maybe 30 years ago.  GW and Speedo are like lithium and water.  It would be a violent reaction, and not a good one. 

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## vagriller (Jul 27, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Ha!  No one wants to see me in a speedo.  That's just wrong.  Maybe 30 years ago.  GW and Speedo are like lithium and water.  It would be a violent reaction, and not a good one.



Yeah, no grapesmugglers at this outing!


----------



## bjcotton (Jul 27, 2006)

Can I bring my kitchen?  I get apprehensive when I'm away from my "stuff".


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 27, 2006)

vyapti said:
			
		

> You'll just have to make sure we change your oil and take out the trash before we go


 
My daddy raised an independent woman. He had me out rebuilding carburators, helping rebuild engines, auto body work, changing oil, brake work, etc.....from the time I was little. However, momma didn't raise a fool either .........so I'll put on my acting face and be ever so grateful


----------



## vyapti (Jul 27, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> My daddy raised an independent woman. He had me out rebuilding carburators, helping rebuild engines, auto body work, changing oil, brake work, etc.....


 
Back in 1989, I changed the fuel filter on my Ford Escort.  It took three hours, and far too many friends helping.  I open the hood only when I absolutely have to.  I learned my limitations.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 27, 2006)

vyapti said:
			
		

> Back in 1989, I changed the fuel filter on my Ford Escort. It took three hours, and far too many friends helping. I open the hood only when I absolutely have to. I learned my limitations.


 
Great and I'm entrusting my car in you guys hands and you all have been drinking...............maybe this wasn't such a good idea.......better stick to the trash  (SNAP!)  just kidding


----------



## Constance (Jul 27, 2006)

Kim can take you guys fishing out at the strip pits. That's where he catches all those wonderful bass. And Rend Lake is only 10 minutes up the road...you can catch all kinds of fish there. 
I want some, though! 
I still have the tiny little bikini I bought in Key West 21 years ago, but it doesn't look quite the same on me as it did then.


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 27, 2006)

vyapti said:
			
		

> Back in 1989, I changed the fuel filter on my Ford Escort. It took three hours, and far too many friends helping. I open the hood only when I absolutely have to. I learned my limitations.


 
Just pull over to the side of the road and let AAA take care of it. 





j/k


----------



## BigDog (Jul 27, 2006)

Guys, sorry I missed the beginning fun!

Babes in bikinis? I'm down with that.   

Beer? Oh yeah! I know a guy that owns stock in Summit Beer, made here in St. Paul, MN. I'll see if he can back a (reefer) truck on down chock o' block full of some good variety of beer.  

Fish is good, but how 'bout some beef or pork?  

I'm not gonna fish, cuz all I wind up doing is feeding the fish.

Anyone for pitching horseshoes?

Beer, beef, brats, butter, and spuds. My idea of a guy's camping trip, arh arh arh . . . . .  

(pork can go in there too, especially bacon. Then add eggs too, but how to keep 'em cold? Maybe I should drive a reefer unit to store the food in . . )

I'll kype a huge cast iron fry pan I know of. I think it is a 2 foot or so diameter.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 27, 2006)

If the trip is up my way, put the stuff that needs to be kept cold in a water-tight bag, and we just suspend it by rope in Lake Superior.  It's plenty cold enough to keep everything fresh.  I used to swim in it, but that was before my brain fully developed .

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 27, 2006)

When fly fishing or casting, I feed the squirrels worms.


----------



## mudbug (Jul 27, 2006)

Weed, are they still pulling that lumber out of Superior that sells for top dollar because the cold water preserved it so well?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 27, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Weed, are they still pulling that lumber out of Superior that sells for top dollar because the cold water preserved it so well?



Living on the extreme Eastern end of the big lake, I haven't heard about that particualr enterprize.  But I'm sure that any driftwood off of the many shipwreks would fetch top dollar.

People also pick up just driftwood and sometimes find interesting peices for display or for carving on.  As teens, we would gather the driftwood and use it for beach bonfires.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## rdcast (Aug 1, 2006)

*thinks back* oh yea, I almost forgot the word man had a plural. The closest I've been to another like me for 15 years would be my boy. So **** yea !!! And I ain't gonna wear no underwear...*finds dusty old coleman lantern and sleepingbag* Mah bones will be soooo sore. I'll just use a hand line with corn for bait. Grocery list: Spam, bread, beer and some chocolate for that sinking feeling in the middle of the day like Barney Fife had on [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]               The Andy Griffith Show[/FONT].






The Fishing Hole


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 1, 2006)

I'll drop by.  I might even try to get a line wet, but I haven't done any fishing since I was a teen.  However, I would be willing to find a swimming beach, and get my waterproof metal detector out 

I saw something on either Discovery or History Channel, about recovering virgin, old-growth logs that have been in Lake Superior for 100 years or so, then processing that.  Yup, big bidness!

Now I've got to find my camping gear.  Backpack, Therm-a-rest, sleeping bag, those I have.  I can even bring a few cast iron skillets.  Think a case of bacon would be enough?  We'd have plenty of extra grease for cooking with 

We can even set up a "casting school" for those folks who tend to catch a lot of stick bass.  We'll just do what my dad did, and put a small rug out on the grass, arm our "trainee" with a rod, use a small weight, about half an ounce or less, and have them start trying to hit the rug from 30' away.  When you can do that, move out to 50'.  When you can hit that, switch to a small trash can, like you would find in your bathroom.


----------



## rdcast (Aug 3, 2006)

I forgot how much fun this was. Ya know, some of that bacon of yours sure would be good with this Allen


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 3, 2006)

I'll bring spuds, a net for throwing everything into so we can put it in the cold water, and my ever-popular home made pancake mix.  We might even try lashing a pole between two trees and having a flap-jack flipping contest, over the pole.  If you drop it, you still have to eat it.  We did that in boy scouts so many years back.

The only thing better than fresh fish and fried spuds on the beach, is waking up to the smell of bacon cooking over the campfire, and knowing that pancakes are waiting to be cooked fresh in a bit of the bacon grease.

And since this is a cyber-trip, there are no deer-flies, horse-flies, no-se-ums, mosquitoes, or black flies.  And I don't want to see you guys wrestling around in the poison ivy!  Any of you guys remember what it looks like? 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## rdcast (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't like bugs in my food and deerflies are the worse ever. They look like little striped jet planes on suicide missions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you live by the 5 second law? If you can retrieve dropped food within 5 seconds, it's good to go. *bacon grease cheesecake*


----------



## buckytom (Aug 4, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> And since this is a cyber-trip, there are no deer-flies, horse-flies, no-se-ums, mosquitoes, or black flies. And I don't want to see you guys wrestling around in the poison ivy! Any of you guys remember what it looks like?
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
leaves of three, let it be. berries white; danger in sight.

goodweed in a speedo, modesty is not his credo.  

(psst, g-dubya, you forgot ticks. wood ticks are cool to burn off with a lit cigarette, but deer ticks carry lyme's disease and rocky mountain spotted fever. and they're tiny little bastids.)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 5, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> leaves of three, let it be. berries white; danger in sight.
> 
> goodweed in a speedo, modesty is not his credo.
> 
> (psst, g-dubya, you forgot ticks. wood ticks are cool to burn off with a lit cigarette, but deer ticks carry lyme's disease and rocky mountain spotted fever. and they're tiny little bastids.)



B.T.;  You give me a mental image of me in a speedo just one more time, and I'm gonna import some fire ants from a place I used to live in, in the San Diego area, and plant 'em in your sleeping bag!  Then we'll see who has the last laugh.  I mean, that's just an ugly picture.  As for the rest of the post, high fives!  I had a tick on my shirt sleeve just the other day.  It's now in that little tick heaven in the sky, garunteed!

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 5, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> But please, bring soap and clean under-wear.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
I don't wear underwear.


----------



## Banana Brain (Aug 5, 2006)

This is so funny!


----------



## wasabi (Aug 5, 2006)

> I don't wear underwear.



Too much information, Bang.


----------



## BigDog (Aug 6, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> Too much information, Bang.


 
I agree, though I ask what's wrong with commando?  

(I find a variety of issues with commando, depending on the garments worn)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 8, 2006)

Banana Brain said:
			
		

> This is so funny!


 
I'm so happy you find us amusing as we plan the ultimate "He-man Women-hater's club get-together".  It's a bunch of fun thowing all semblance of civilization out the window and just being animal for a bit.  I think it would be similarily humorous to watch a bunch of women revert to type without the influence of men around.

We are different, with neither being better or worse.  Both genders have good and bad to offer to that which we call humanity.  And we like to poke fun at those differences, even at our own gender.  And though we dearly love each other, we sure do occasionally need some time to be pure male (for us guys), and female (for you ladies).  It kind of lets us confirm who we are, sort things out.  And then we can get back together with better appreciation of each other (usually cause we can only stand limited doses of being with our own gender ).

Besides, I think I speak for all men when I say that women are defintely better looking than are guys, at least to us men.  And whether we like to admit it or not, we crave the qualities that a woman brings into our lives (if only twenty minute shopping trips didn't last for 4 hours! )

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## mudbug (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice try, Weed, but I am NOT letting you and your raggedy friends into our nice clean hotel suite here to take showers.  Girls, who's ready for another apple tini?


----------



## wasabi (Aug 8, 2006)

If they want to revert to being animals for a bit, there's a nice big lake they can jump into. Don't forget the soap, guys. 

mudbug, can you make mine a strawberry wine cooler? Cheers!


----------



## mudbug (Aug 8, 2006)

of course, darlin'

actually, we should go. this is the guys' thread (which is fine)  

Shall we retire to the hot tub?  Careful, don't spill that drink.


----------



## wasabi (Aug 8, 2006)

After you, Seester.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 8, 2006)

Here I try and be a nice guy.  Gentlemen, take notice.  We will jump into that lake, and it will be at a water temperature of 88 degrees, and it will be clean, without noisy women around.  Let's get that fire goin' and those steaks and trout cookin'.  

Shhhh.  Let's sneak over to the hotel and throw some ice water over the shower curtains, heh, heh, heh. And you know what we'll be flying from our makeshift flagpole. 

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## wasabi (Aug 8, 2006)

> And you know what we'll be flying from our makeshift flagpole



I have a good reply to that, but I'm a lady. 

Just funnin guys. Have fun at your Woman Haters" get together, and when you come home, you will appreciate us even more.


----------



## Raven (Aug 9, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Here I try and be a nice guy.  Gentlemen, take notice.  We will jump into that lake, and it will be at a water temperature of 88 degrees, and it will be clean, without noisy women around.  Let's get that fire goin' and those steaks and trout cookin'.
> 
> Shhhh.  Let's sneak over to the hotel and throw some ice water over the shower curtains, heh, heh, heh. And you know what we'll be flying from our makeshift flagpole.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



But in the first post you said our lures would never touch water. 

~ Raven ~


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 9, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Here I try and be a nice guy.  Gentlemen, take notice.  We will jump into that lake, and it will be at a water temperature of 88 degrees, and it will be clean, without noisy women around.  Let's get that fire goin' and those steaks and trout cookin'.
> 
> Shhhh.  Let's sneak over to the hotel and throw some ice water over the shower curtains, heh, heh, heh. And you know what we'll be flying from our makeshift flagpole.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



Would it be this, by any chance?







BTW, water guns / Supersoakers stored in refrigerators make for some great fun.  So do ice cold water balloons and a water balloon slingshot.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 9, 2006)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> Would it be this, by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
We can fly that from our canoes . And I'm up for the fun. Think we can hit a distant hot tub using that water balloon slingshot? 

One of the most enjoyable days in memory was when I was about 17 years of age. I lived on the St. Mary's river, which connects Lake Superior to Lake Huron. It was a warm summer day, July 7 to be exact, my youngest sister's birthday. Our neighbor had three daughters, the oldest of which was my age. My older sister by a year and a half had two of her female freinds over
that day as well. This made a total of about 10 girls, all of whom were sunning on the lush grass of our front yard. My best freind and I rode home on our motor-bikes and parked them so that when we again started them, we would be heading down the block-long drive toward the road. WE put on our swim trunks and tried to get the girls to join us for some kind of water sport. We had a volleyball and just wanted to burn off some energy, be it with chicken fights, water polo, or whatever. Well the girls just dcouldn'tt be bothered. So we picked each of them up, one at a time, and threw them in the river. They wer not happy but went back to sunning themselves. So we picked them up again, and threw them in again. They all stood up at the same time after that and started toward us. We were faster runners though and hit our bikes moving. The kick-stands snapped into place as we turned on the keys. A quick push start and we were screaming dwon teh gravel driveway and away from the obvious trouble behind us. Yep, that was good day that brings smiles to both my and my buddy's face whenever we think back to those energetic days.

I think I could still pick up a squirming, sun-tan-lotion-lubricated, slippery lady and toss her into the river, given half a chance. 

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 10, 2006)

Heh, heh.  I just invited the women to come share a hot dog on a stick, and some smore's.  While there here, some of us can go over to there spa and spice up their precious deserts and hors-deuvres a bit.  Now we can either sabotage the food (harmlessly of course), or make it supremely better.  So we need to decide what we're going to do.  Myself, I'm into showing off.  I think we can make them forget all about that spa and want to come over to the lake.  But we'll keep the camp to ourselves of course.

Any great recipe ideas, either good or bad?

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 11, 2006)

Homemade vanilla bean ice cream, and blueberry cobbler baked in a dutch oven over the campfire.

Anybody got a hand-cranked ice cream machine?  Mine's electric.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 11, 2006)

I was watching "Ham on the Street" the other night. They well secured freezer bag into a large garbage bag along with another bag full of ice and rock salt. The first freezer bag was filled with cream, half-'n-half, vanilla, and a pinch of salt. The garbage bag was also tied shut and tossed around by several guys for about twenty minutes or so. The resultant ice cream was perported to be very creamy, in a soft-serve kind of way. It sure did look good. We could to that. 

And we could make up some trout ice cream, like they did on Iron Chef one time. We could sneek that over to the girl's spa. heh heh heh.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 11, 2006)

> Heh, heh. I just invited the women to come share a hot dog on a stick, and some smore's. While there here, some of us can go over to there spa and spice up their precious deserts and hors-deuvres a bit


 
The angrier a Doberman gets the more he foams from his mouth.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 11, 2006)

We threaten with water ballons.  They threaten with dobermans, froth covered dobermans at that.  And the female gender is commonly refered to as the gentler sex.  Go figure. 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 11, 2006)

*whistle whistle whistle* Come here, Tinkerbell....bring the fish.

She's a sweet girl. The foam is whipped cream.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 11, 2006)

Great!   Then it's agreed.  All of you ladies come on over to the lake and we'll put you up on our shoulders and engage in proper chicken fights in this beautiful lake.  The water's warm and clear, and if you sit still for a few, you can hear the loons calling to you.  And this fish is simply amazing, with that deep orange color that only the best speckled trout develop in the ice-cold, deep holes, where all the oxygen is.

But you can only stay for a little while.  This is still the "He-Man-Woman-Haters Club" and you never know when an impish thought might enter our male-gone-primitive heads.  I even told my wife to come, but only if she brings us something good to eat, something suitable for a manly man.  And she knows she has to go home before nightfall.

Now you can sit all day and be pampered and bored, or you can come and see where the real fun is.  We got a boat and some pwc's (personal water crafts).

Bucky, you got yer boat warmed up?  I'm thinking of skiing barefoot behind it.  Then I'll drive and you can ski, show off some of your acrobatic, arial moves.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 12, 2006)

Oh ladies, my lakefront campsite lives in cyberspace, where anybody can be anything they want.  I've got my 21 year-old body back.  And I don't requre glasses anymore.  Plus, I've go all the knowledge and wisdom of 50 years in that 21 year-old body.

Now, do you want to stay whatever age you are over at Mudbug's  tub, or do you want to get whatever body type you've always dreamed of having over at the lake, with the built in skill do particpate in any activity you may have dreamt about over the years?  Not only do we have the lake, the boat, and several personal water craft, but there's a ski-hill with a perfectly groomed 2-mile intermediate level slope about half-a day's walk from the shore-line, where the temperature never dips below 26 degrees.  And the run-off from the slope provides a white-water-sporting paradise, not to mention some great fly fishing action.  We also have mastered the sea-monster rodeo circuit.  Ken is our current champion, having ridden the Lock Ness monster until it was thouroughly broken.  It is now a favorite ride in a pre-school petting zoo.  But when he first lassoed in and climbed on, well it was right up there with the exploits of that tornado riding legend of the old west.

Oh, and we have some of the best cooks from DC at our site, and our own version of Iron Chef going on.  And we need a mixed-gender group of judges to sample everything from competition chili, to this amazingly creamy New York cheesecake that's covered with a velvety chocolate ganache and freshly sliced srawberries.

Hey Bucky, how's the Kobe Beef comming along?  Is it ready to go on the fire yet?  I've got the portabellas and morrels washed.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 14, 2006)

Well gentlemen, the week was wonderful, good fishing, good company, and great food, with a bit of "sport" with the ladies.  All good fun.  I'm glad to have had the virtual week with you.  Now it's back to work.  Notice that the ladies are still indulging themselves.  Isn't that just the way it is.  We toil away while they sit around and ezpect to be waited upon.  

Truth be told, I enjoy my work and would feel less than useful if *I* were to sit around all day in a hot tub.  That being said, I hope all of you had as good a time as I did.  And I look forward to future fantasy vacations.  Now, I have to go back to my normal job on this site and try to be helpful where I can, and learn things to improve my cullinary skills.

Oh, and that kobe beef, it was perfect, as was the blue trout and asparugus.  And those morrels...

Congrats to Andy for wining the best chili and to Bucky for some darned good cheesecake.  And by the way, Buck, making that cheesecake in the cast iron camping dutch oven was pretty impressive.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom (Aug 15, 2006)

umm, yeah, that cheesecake, i stole it from the girls camp. pepe snuck off the the west village with the navy boys, and left it unattended.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 26, 2006)

Gentlemen, get your shotguns, black-powder rifles, and archery equipment ready.  It's huntin' seaon and Goodweed's He-Man, Woman Hater's club is open for all true men.  Bring your favorite cast iron fry pan, dutch oven, and your favorite beverage.  Teh cabin is warm.  The beverages are cold or hot, and the air-hockey, foozball, and pool tables are ready, not to metion the sattelite dish tuned in for football and the end of the baseball season.

I expect some great food, and great snacks, and have hired a proffesional massage therapist, Rachel, to help with those nagging aches obtained from a hard day of rootin for our favorite teams, er, I mean from choppin' wood and sitting in a  duck blind.

Seeeeya at the Lake;  Goodweed of the North


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 26, 2006)

Somehow, the lyrics to the song about deer camp come into my head:

"It's the second week of Deer Camp,
and we ain't, seen no deer."

I can't remember the rest of it.  It was hilarious, though.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Sep 26, 2006)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> Somehow, the lyrics to the song about deer camp come into my head:
> 
> "It's the second week of Deer Camp,
> and we ain't, seen no deer."
> ...


 
That's "The Second week of deer camp"(lyrics in link) by Da Yoopers (official site)!

John


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 26, 2006)

Wow!  Someone besides us Yoopers has heard of "Da Yoopers".  I'm impressed.  And if you've never seen the movie "Escanaba in the Moonlight", well let me just say that there is not a stranger, or funnier movie on the planet.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## ronjohn55 (Sep 26, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> "Escanaba in the Moonlight"


 
Love that movie!!

Of course, now that we own land in the UP, it's required viewing. (It came with the title work for the property...  )

John


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 26, 2006)

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Love that movie!!
> 
> Of course, now that we own land in the UP, it's required viewing. (It came with the title work for the property...  )
> 
> John


What part of Da UP, Eh!  Is it in escanaba?  Heh, heh.  If so, watch fer dem glowin' eyes when yer pickups crawlin' along a two-track.  Yer wouldn't wanna surpize yerself a moose of something, eh.  And even more important, look out for dem sleepers what gets behind da wheel of der fancy/schmancy cars and travel from deir lane inta yers.  I had one a dem sleepers run me clean offen da road, eh.

True story, even if I slipped into yooper-speak for a moment. 

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 26, 2006)

If you guys want to plan a a get together I thank that would be very nice.  Have a nice day.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Sep 26, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> What part of Da UP, Eh! Is it in escanaba?


 
Nope, not Escanaba. I believe the title actually lists it as McMillan. It's near Curtis, just off of Big Manistique on Ten Curves Road. 

Scary stuff with the sleepers. We've never had one yet, just lots of deer (thankfully no Moose).

John


----------

